# 5' 1 wt fly rod?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My son has wanted to have a 5' 1 wt fly rod for years.
Has anyone ever used a rod of this size?
I would think that a 6' or 6 1/2' would be the smallest fly rod that would be usable.
What would it cost to have a rod like this made?
Grandpa D


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

It could be done. Good luck finding a blank.

I personally don't like fishing smaller than a 3 wt. It kind of sucks the fun out of it if the W#$& kicks up.

I know Pac bay sells a 6'6" 2 wt. blank.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

My fishing buddy uses a 6 ft 3 weight and I hate the way it casts. I to have a great desire to get a 1 weight but I would like to find a 7'6".


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

You guys should really look into fiberglass rods. I have a 7' 3wt fenwick little yellow in my posession that rocks. It really pushes your casting limits. Those are some FUN rods to fish.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

cheech said:


> It kind of sucks the fun out of it if the W#$& kicks up


Ha ha wind is a cus word huh? Thats funny man every time I try the whole fly thing the W#$& comes up. So frustrating. :evil: :evil:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a 6' 1 weight rod. Talk about a kick in the pants early in the year at ice off on places like minersville, otter, panguich, etc. They are a blast and with the cool water and good oxygen levels you don't have to worrie about stressing a fish. I have landed fish up to 24" on this rod. Now when the wind dose starts to pick up I do switch over to a 3 weight and during summer when temps pick up and the fish start to get plenty of power I only use it on small strams and ponds where I am fishing for planters or small native fish. If used in the right places and times they are fun rods


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Probably not quite what you are looking for, but I found this on the www

http://www.flyanglersonline.com/features/bamboo/


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> I have a 6' 1 weight rod. Talk about a kick in the pants early in the year at ice off on places like minersville, otter, panguich, etc. They are a blast and with the cool water and good oxygen levels you don't have to worrie about stressing a fish. I have landed fish up to 24" on this rod. Now when the wind dose starts to pick up I do switch over to a 3 weight and during summer when temps pick up and the fish start to get plenty of power I only use it on small strams and ponds where I am fishing for planters or small native fish. If used in the right places and times they are fun rods


Where did you get your 6' 1 wt rod?


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

Like cheech said it's possible but finding a blank would be very difficult.

Here is what would probably have to happen. Cut a blank down, or get a 4,5,6pc rod and leave out some of the butt sections to get the length you want.

You may just have to go completely custom. These guys will make any blank you want, even down to the color. http://www.ctsfishing.com/index.htm


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The rod isn't the issue. It is keeping a small spider farm going so you can use the web silk for your tippet material!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an 8ft 1wt that I love to throw a dry fly with, it is loaded with a 1wt rod. It even makes my sloppy cast look good!


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a 6'6" 3wt fiberglass rod I am trying to sale. It is a Lamiglass. Don't know if that will fit what you want but if your interested let me know.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> hamernhonkers said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 6' 1 weight rod. Talk about a kick in the pants early in the year at ice off on places like minersville, otter, panguich, etc. They are a blast and with the cool water and good oxygen levels you don't have to worrie about stressing a fish. I have landed fish up to 24" on this rod. Now when the wind dose starts to pick up I do switch over to a 3 weight and during summer when temps pick up and the fish start to get plenty of power I only use it on small strams and ponds where I am fishing for planters or small native fish. If used in the right places and times they are fun rods
> ...


Sorry I haven't been on the puter in a couple of days. Its a cabela's clear creek rod.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

My 7.5' 3wt is my favorite rod, but, I think a 5' rod in any weight would be a tricky item to handle. I have tried a 7' 2 weight; it didn't feel that much different than my "fairy wand". I think 6' is about the shortest you could expect to decently throw a line, but I'd try one for shiz and giggles.


----------

